# Visual Studio 2008 not working



## dedo678 (May 20, 2008)

since yesterday, VS2008 has stopped working. It starts up fine, but when I go to create, say, an Empty C++ project, I name the project, and click OK. nothing happens. The Project was not created. it just stays at the empty program. I go create another new project but this time I select a Win32 application. It looks like this when I click OK:








I can't click finish OR cancel. Nothing happens when I do click them. I can X' out though.


This happens with every other project type too. Nothings happens or it gives me the result I get with the Win32 application format.

Please help, nothing in the help section has anything on this.



*I reinstalled twice already and cleaned out the registry before each one.*


----------

